# Giotto Evolution V2 - leak help



## jeannot (2 mo ago)

hello,

I had recently a "big steam boom " associated with a steam leak on the machine : Giotto Evolution V2. I opened it to see if I could identify the leak and fix it by myself. First I discovered the very nice arrangement of cooper in the machine. Then I think I saw few fittings where leak could have come from. I am wondering because I thought I would find one spot. Actually I think I found 3 which seems wired as I had not noticed any leak in the past. But ok
I found the spare part list on the internet. I post the photos here to get few advice and question.

- One seems to be on the fitting of the heater : is it difficult to remove ? Just find the correct wrench, remove, replace gasket and ok ? 

- two are on cooper fittings (one on the boiler). I was wondering if on the T-Piece, there are any gasket to be procured I have not seen any on the drawings. Is a cleaning of the parts sufficient or do I need to re-order those ?


Then one general question: how hard do we need to torque the fittings/parts ? I have not seen any torque given so I assume there is none. Your opinion ?


Thanks for your support !


Jean


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Judging by the amount of scale on the joints/ leaks I suspect the machine is heavily scaled up inside.
The bang you heard was possibly the safety valve releasing ( this will need replacing) also check the vacuum breaker.
The machine needs complete dismantling and descaling with strong / commercial descaler, pipes , fittings, solenoids and boiler.
There are no specific torque settings for the components. This requires common sense and experience.
The boiler element can be difficult to remove as the scale tends to bind it in. This often needs an impact tool to release it ( a local garage may do this for you 38 mm socket on their air gun)
Small pipe joints often have a cone shaped fitting on the end (olive) or the pipe may be swaged to shape, cleaning and tightening may be sufficient, threaded joints may use a gasket or PTFE tape (plumbers)
The heating element will require a new gasket and the other fitting requires a new copper seal.
Hope this helps.


----------



## jeannot (2 mo ago)

El carajillo said:


> Judging by the amount of scale on the joints/ leaks I suspect the machine is heavily scaled up inside.
> The bang you heard was possibly the safety valve releasing ( this will need replacing) also check the vacuum breaker....


Hello,

Thanks for your feedback.
I just finished to clean whole machine: fittings, boiler etc. I saw on the boiler some fittings are not tightened with gaskets or ptfe tape but seems to have been sealed with glue or kind of loctite. Would you know a suitable reference for this application?
Thanks
Jean


----------

